# Mazzer Mini E stopped working



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

Only a matter of weeks has passed since the Royal had a wig out and needed some love. And now the Mini E has decided it wants to join the band.

Just wont turn on, no lights. Was working fine about a week ago when it was last called upon.

Now, no lights on timer panel/chute cover, no light on side switch.

There is power coming in, but no lights, no activity.

Any ideas on where I should go digging?

Thanks!

(I'm being careful of the capacitor! Sorry photo upside down - posting from iPhone.)


----------



## pedg (Apr 11, 2017)

It sounds obvious, but maybe you have a faulty power switch?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Have you checked the fuse in the plug and whether there's power going to the socket (plug in something else you know is working).


----------



## JayMac (Mar 28, 2015)

While I don't see one it sounds like there could be an internal fuse. No multi meter simply to find the last point with a voltage, I take it?


----------



## bagpuss (Feb 6, 2015)

Great pointers, thank you.

Its a faulty power switch. Neutral failed. Bypass neutral and it's back in action. I'll get a replacement switch then.

Thanks for the help!


----------

